# Best wishes for Kelly (My2Geldings)'s surgery!!



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Kelly, you will be in my prayers too.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope everything goes well with your surgery tomorrow!

And that you have a very speedy recovery!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You made me cry  

Thank you Allie for coming out tonight. This amazing girl went out tonight for a girl's night out. Your support means so much to me, you're an angel and I am so thankful I have gotten to meet you thru this forum. What a loss it would have been to never have met you.

Thank you so much everyone for all your support. I'll be out of here in 4 hours to drive out to the hospital. Will keep you all posted once I am mentally able to. I make no guarantees that it will be in english :lol: but I will try to keep you posted.

All my love to everyone from Canada  You're a great group of people and I love you all.

Kel


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope and pray everything goes the way it should... Can't wait to see pictures of you two riding next summer!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck Kelly! We'll say a prayer for you tonite.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a quick update folks:

I was at the hospital early this morning (up at 4:30 am!) with Kelly while she waited to go to the OR. She seemed in very good spirits, though a little nauseated from not being able to eat. I had to say goodbye before she went into the area for surgery, so she should be in the OR right now getting put back together!

I will update again as soon as I know anything. 

I'm off to make a pot of coffee!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Just a quick update folks:
> 
> I was at the hospital early this morning (up at 4:30 am!) with Kelly while she waited to go to the OR. She seemed in very good spirits, though a little nauseated from not being able to eat. I had to say goodbye before she went into the area for surgery, so she should be in the OR right now getting put back together!
> 
> ...


What a great friend to be there for her when she needs the support the most


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck! I wish him a fast recovery.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

hey you, hope everything went well. give me a call tomorrow to let me know! I'll hopefully see you later on in the week!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Update 12:30 pm - phoned the hospital, she's not out of the OR yet, which is no big surprise, she isn't due to be out until 1 or 2 pm.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Kelly you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you have a fast and painless as possible recovery!! Keep us updated with your recovery process, we will all be there to root for you!  

Liz


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wish all good to you. I'm sure everything goes as well as possible.

Good luck! I keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Best wishes Kelly from British Columbia!!! Speedy recovery!

What a good friend you are JDI!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Kelly, good luck with the surgery though by the time that I saw this thread, is it probably already over with. I wish you a quick and painless recovery. Allie, you are such a wonderful friend not only for being there for her but for keeping all of us updated.  *sending you what little good luck I have* ;p


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

On hold with the hospital as I type.

Okay, finally got through. Kelly made it out of the OR just fine, it's now 2:30 pm. She is in recovery and will be moved to the unit that allows visitors in a couple hours. 

I'm sure she appreciates all the wonderful comments here, I know I do. As a friend, you do what you can to help the wonderful people that have touched your life; that's what I'm doing for Kelly  She's a super special gal that deserves nothing but the best. 

I will update in a couple hours when I know anything. Thank you all for the support, on Kelly's behalf. 

I'm off to take a nap haha apparently 3 hours of sleep makes me very emotional.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that is great to hear.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

6:00 PM - sorry I didn't update earlier! Been out with the horse. Just spoke with her unit, she's out of the recovery room and in her own room now, so that bodes well for her health 
Thank you to all following!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Kelly, I hope you have a fast and painless recovery!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kelly should be online in a while here to update for herself, but in the meantime... she seems to be in good spirits despite the amount of pain she's in. She appreciates all the support and looks forward to being able to talk to everyone here. 
She made it through okay and now it's on to the recovery, poor girl. 
Hmmm... seems my fingers are getting lazy... I'm off to catch some ZzZzZs!! 


ETA - this is my 5000th post!! *throws confetti*


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing well and that she'll be on shortly 

Congrats on your 5,000th post Allie!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is great that she is doing so well. Keep sending her my best wishes and big hugs. 

5000, huh? That is a loooot of typing. LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hope everything is still going well with the recovery! And I sure hope her friends and family are brinigng her some real food! 

((HUGS)) To Kelly!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to hear everything went well. I've thought her several times since I read this topic very first time.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Hope everything is still going well with the recovery! And I sure hope her friends and family are brinigng her some real food!
> 
> ((HUGS)) To Kelly!


The silly girl wants cucumber and celery today :shock: not sure that's what you would call "real" food... hehe
Kelly, did they mess with your brain too? I thought the hip was NOT connected to the head-bone... :lol:


Crud, now I have an awful song stuck in my head. 




...the arm bone's connected to the hand-bone... *wanders off whistling*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Thank you*

Oh my God, you guys are incredible. You have no idea how much this means to me :-o you guys are absolutely incredible. Thank you so much Allie for keeping everyone posted, you are such an angel.

I am on clear fluids still and in a lot of pain. They have put in an epidural as well as have a morphine pump. They have been having some problems trying to bring up my hemoglobin up as well. I guess I lost 1 liter of blood.

I wanted to thank you and sending my love to all of you for being my incredible Horse Forum family. Keeping track of this thread and all the loving replies you have all posted is very touching. I haven't felt well enough to read the posts in this thread but skimmed thru the first 2-3 posts. I will try to read everything again later when I feel better.

Thanks again everyone. You are one incredible group and thank you Allie for being such an incredible gal. I don't know what I would do without you.

Much Love


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

M2G, glad to hear you are recovering! I hope the surgery went well -- sounds like it did, despite the blood loss. 

I haven't been around much, so I didn't know you were scheduled to go in and just happened to check in today. I'm glad I have the opportunity to send you my support. Hour by hour, then day by day... 

I wanted to type something really heartfelt and "deep", but nothing is coming to me. Just know we care.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kelly's looking really good today, despite the pain she's in  Hopefully she'll be feeling good enough to come on here in a while and update for herself.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Well today was a long day. I am still in hospital and will be here at least until monday  
Dealt with a lot of pain since about lunch. When I went in for surgery, an epidural was put in for pain management but as it turns out, no one knows why, it completely quit working so I've been in an insane amount of pain. I've been getting a morphine drip where I can give myself some a small dose of morphine every 6 mins but it has done nothing other than make me dopey.

I really hope pain gets better soon because this is really intense.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Sending hugs and prayers your way Kelly! Stay strong and feel better soon!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You could always get Allie to hit you over the head with a hammer and knock you out. ;D Just kidding. I hope the pain gets better soon and you have a very speedy recovery. We are all thinking about you. *sending hugs and a bottle of whiskey*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> You could always get Allie to hit you over the head with a hammer and knock you out. ;D Just kidding. I hope the pain gets better soon and you have a very speedy recovery. We are all thinking about you. *sending hugs and a bottle of whiskey*


:lol: I love the idea of whiskey! come on over smrobs, we can have a little part-eh in my hospital room


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> :lol: I love the idea of whiskey! come on over smrobs, we can have a little part-eh in my hospital room


I'll sneak a boombox in after hours 

Vodka's clear.. I could just dump some into your IV bag!! :lol::twisted:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's do it!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

AND none of that pesky kidney and liver (can't remember which one, it's late) getting in the way - straight to the bloodstream baybeh!!

Oh man, you'd have one hell of a hangover. Teehee!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

So true.  Talk about instant drunk, no waiting for it to be absorbed through the stomach. LOL. OMG, I just thought. Ya'll have to try X-Rated. It is nothing kinky (though kinky things happen after a bottle *blushes*). It is a blood orange/citrus vodka that is just so smooth it tastes like juice with just a tiny bite. Very good.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Allie let's add a seat to the table :twisted: :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Allie let's add a seat to the table :twisted: :lol:


She gets the one that almost dumped me on my head today :twisted:

Me? I'll just pass out wherever... clear a spot on the floor!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Me, too, Allie. LOL. I'll take any chair I'm offered. ;p


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You guys are gonna get yourselves into trouble! LOL 

Behave yourself Miss Kelly! And Allie...you gotta stop encouraging bad behaviour! Just kidding guys!

We would need to get you a bigger room for all the people that would want to come and see ya! Your rooms a touch small! 

Kelly you sound like you are feeling alot better! We might try and come up and see you again on Sunday! Hope to see you then! 

Best Wishes from EVERYONE at the Fehr house! (And there is alot of people (7 of us) here right now, but we are all rooting for you!)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiff, the mind boggles at how many kids you have to take care of at the moment - considering only one is yours!! Yikes.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know! Sometimes it's a bit much to handle, but today me and one of the girls went riding at the arena while the others took care of GR for me!  So that was good! I'm gonna take advantage of the free baby sitters and go riding every day!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, to be able to work for nothing more than a chocolate bar.... *sigh*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:lol:
Love you guys. 

Starting to do a lot better. Not to give to much detail but came off the catheter today and the compression stockings they had me wearing. My man also helped take my first shower since monday! you have no idea how much for granted I was taking my daily showers back home! I also had my first x-ray done yesterday which was neat since I saw my new pelvis for the first time(will try to get copies of it for you all). The x-ray itself is quite the site. Not surprised why I'm so ouchie.

Physically I am completely drained tho definitely staying in good spirits. The worst is now over and it's a matter of taking time off for myself and allowing my system to recover.

Thank you for all the support you've provided. You're a great group of people


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope you feel better kelly yea with a new pelvis it might be a little painful but just a little


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aww man! i wish i caught this thread earlier! Allie you are such an amazing person... wish i was closer to you guys so i could visit! and Kelly i'm glad everything went well and i hope your feeling better. i will always love ya guys ! !


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> aww man! i wish i caught this thread earlier! Allie you are such an amazing person... wish i was closer to you guys so i could visit! and Kelly i'm glad everything went well and i hope your feeling better. i will always love ya guys ! !


I know Allie Rocks!  as long as you don't send her to Florida


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I know Allie Rocks!  as long as you don't send her to Florida


Flo .. who?


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

whats the matter with going to florida??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

brat! :twisted:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

ahahhaa aww lol. how are you feeling kellie ??


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry, can you repeat yourself... was that... FloRida? Like.. as in the state?

Can I get some lovin' for some Jay-Zed in here?

How about Beyonk?

"Do you like Eminem?" "They're my favorite candy!"


Poor guy. Tell him I'm sorry for ribbing him


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is absolutely hilarious! I had never realized of how many of them were out there that sound like candy :lol: 

Nice Allie, nice...


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Feel better soon, Kelly!! =D


----------

